# cory cats and cichlids??????



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

can corydoras get along with jds and if they do how many should i put in?(i dont know that much about cichlids but that is because im 12.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely no my friend, your JD's are goin to eat the poor cory cats, or alternatively the cories will get stuck in the JD's throat, as cories have the wonderful little spiny pectoral fins everyone HATES so much hehehe

hehehe, im not the youngest one on the forums anymore  (15)


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

All my Corys' were wiped-out by my Mbuna, Tangs etc. and I had some big Corys' also.... Not Recommended in cichlid tanks.!! (I.M.O.)


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

My corys got wiped out by angels let alone JDs!!! lol.

I wouldnt try it

BTW... 16


----------

